# Excel массово заменить гиперссылки



## Cocos (22.05.2018)

Привет, подскажите пожалуйста имеется огромный файл в excel формате, в нем много ссылок на сканы документов на сервере типа \\server1\1.tif. Почему-то ссылки изменились и при нажатии документ скан не открывается. Можно ли как то массово заменить одни гиперссылки другими? Хелп.


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Вариант первый
1. С shift выделяешь ячейки в столбце где нужно изменить путь гиперссылок, проще говоря выделяешь те ячейки где надо изменить путь.
2. Правой кнопкой мыши - Гипперсылка
3. Забиваешь новое расположение и ок.
Готово. (смотри вложение)
Вариант второй - скриптом:

```
Sub Replace_Hyperlink()
    Dim rCell As Range, sWhatRep As String, sRep As String
    Dim objShape As Shape, objHyp As Hyperlink
    sWhatRep = InputBox("Что меняем?", "Ввод данных", ".excel_vba")
    sRep = InputBox("На что меняем?", "Ввод данных", "excel-vba")
    If sWhatRep = "" Then Exit Sub
    If sRep = "" Then
        If MsgBox("Хотите заменить " & sWhatRep & " на пусто?", vbCritical + vbYesNo, "Предупреждение") = vbNo Then Exit Sub
    End If
    Application.ScreenUpdating = 0
    On Error Resume Next
    For Each objShape In ActiveSheet.Shapes
        Set objHyp = objShape.Hyperlink
        If Not objHyp Is Nothing Then
            objShape.Hyperlink.Address = Replace(objShape.Hyperlink.Address, sWhatRep, sRep)
            Set objHyp = Nothing
        End If
    Next objShape
    Application.ScreenUpdating = 1
End Sub
```


----------



## Cocos (22.05.2018)

Первый вариант помог. Скрипт даже не пробовал. Спасибо.


----------

